# Isang linggo na lang at milako ne kanaku



## maggie84

Hi everyone, 
Please help me to translate this: " Isang linggo nalang at milako ne kanaku ing lamaran king biye at mamye sakit buntuk kanaku...at i make sure ali ne magbalik kanaku" 
Its very important.
ASAP
PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## SãoEnrique

Qué lengua es?


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

SãoEnrique said:


> Qué lengua es?



Hola *SãoEnrique*, 
Its one of the native dialects here in the Philippines. It's *Kapampangan

Saludos!*



maggie84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please help me to translate this: " Isang linggo nalang at milako ne kanaku ing lamaran king biye at mamye sakit buntuk kanaku...at i make sure ali ne magbalik kanaku"
> Its very important.
> ASAP
> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Maggie




*It will only take a week to get rid of the person who gives me burden and pain in my life. And I'll make sure that this person will not have a chance to get back. 
*

Hope this still helps


----------

